# Error 19 after upgrade from 8.2 to 9



## codex (Jan 30, 2012)

After I tried to upgrade the system 8.2 (AMD64 with ICH7 and SATA disk):


```
# freebsd-update fetch
# freebsd-update install
# freebsd-update upgrade -r 9.0-RELEASE
# freebsd-update install
# shutdown -r now
```

after boot it halts with


```
Mounting from ufs:/dev/ar0s1a failed with error 19

loader variables>
vfs.root.loadfrom=ufs:/dev/ar0s1a
vfs.root.loadfrom.options=RW

mountroot>
```

Any ideas how to solve this?

Thanks.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 30, 2012)

Have a look in this thread: Thread 28895

It appears to be the same issue.


----------



## gkontos (Jan 30, 2012)

I think it is related with the new graid(8)() GEOM class. 

Link: http://www.freebsd.org/releases/9.0R/relnotes-detailed.html#AEN1308

Try booting into single user mode:

[CMD=""]kldload geom_raid.ko[/CMD] 
[CMD=""]boot[/CMD]

See if your device is recognized and then adjust your /etc/fstab.


----------



## codex (Jan 31, 2012)

I tried all of the above but I'm not able to bring the RAID1 mirror back to its previous life. Only I can on mountroot> mount the ufs:ad0s1a disk, but all volumes in fstab are still looking for *ar0xxx* drives. In /dev devices isn't any of them. I can see there only disks ada0, ada1 and slices on them.

Any suggestions?


----------



## brigante (Feb 6, 2012)

Hi all,

This is my first post here, *I*'m new on *bsd world guys, *I*'m coming from gentoo-linux, for this: hi to all community members/op/admin/mods 

And yes, *I*'ve the same problem described in the title of thread. *I*'m tryng to install the 9.0 release but after booting the CD every time come to me the 
	
	



```
mountroot>
```
 prompt. *I*'ve tried the last snapshot too but without success. The only thing *I* can do is installing the 8.2 release. Here yes, without problem.

Also, *I*'ve tr*i*ed to install the 8.2 release and update/upgrade to 9.0, but at first boot the 
	
	



```
mountroot>
```
 come to me again and again.

*I*'ve tr*i*ed some suggestion from the ' *"mountroot>" Advanced Search* ' in this forum but nothing to do.

The error "19" and some output before the 
	
	



```
mountroot>
```
 prompt is:


```
usb_alloc_device: set addr=2 failed (USB_ERR_TIMEOUT, ignored)
```

Also, this box is composed by:

*Intel QuadCore - 8200
MSI-P7n-SLI MB with NForce Chipset*

But, tryng to do the same thing on another box:
*
AMD Athlon DualCore
AMD-m3n78 MB with NForce Chipset*

the 8.2 and 9.0 releases work both without problem.

But my first box where *I* want to install the 9.0 release is the first. *I*'m tryng to detach all the USB cables and Hubs plugged on the MotherBoard but without success.

Is it a possible bug releated to some hardware?

Is it possible to unload the module that point to me to the 
	
	



```
mountroot>
```
 prompt?

I do other tests, if there are any suggestions will be greatly appreciated, a box without OS drive me crazy.

Thanks


----------



## francisloco (Feb 12, 2012)

*I* have the same problem, there is any fix?


----------



## brigante (Feb 12, 2012)

francisloco said:
			
		

> *I* have the same problem, there is any fix?



Not on my side, I think it is a hardware-related bug. Only for learning purpose with FreeBSD, I'm working on another box where there is no problem with the 9.0-RELEASE. In the box where the 9.0-RELEASE doesn't  boot, I've tried to detach all possibl hardware PCI/PCI-E, USB/CardReader etc. but nothing to do. In a couple of days I send a mail to the FreeBSD mailing list.


----------



## Deleted member 2077 (Apr 7, 2012)

I have this same problem, FreeBSD 9.0 i386. Sometimes it even fails to boot from CD.  Restarting it sometimes works. 

What is the fix/workaround?


----------



## vVvSHADOWvVv (Jul 31, 2012)

*SOLVED: FreeBSD 9 Error Code 19 Install Issue*

During a clean install of FreeBSD 9 I had run into the infamous error code 19. After looking at the mountroot> prompt I noticed something interesting. The system was attempting to mount the CD installer as cd9660:/dev/acd0 when actually the CD-ROM device was cd0. If you view the top of the screen and look at the messages, you will notice your real CD-ROM device.

To get this to install without editing anything or changing any BIOS settings is as easy as typing one command; at the mountroot> prompt, simply type `cd9660:/dev/cd0`. This will load the system and begin the installer. Be sure you are entering the proper device that is located on the messages. 

This method IS tested and valid on FreeBSD 9.


----------



## kn0tsel (May 19, 2013)

*Mountroot~error 19~ada0s1a*

Greetings,

I'm having a similar problem *and* some dude told me to _first_ boot from ufs:/dev/ada0s1a, which *I* did. So now *I*'m in, *I* mean at a prompt *and* somehow *I* figured out that the device that my system is trying to mount-root from is /dev/ad2s1a which is missing.. How do *I* fix this pls please*?*


----------

